# Synchonization with Remote Server



## dimitri320 (Feb 17, 2010)

Can anyone suggest how to automatically synchronize (mirror) a specific directory on a remote server? I want to be able to automatically update my files in a given directory on my server with the files in a specific directory on a remote server.

Many thanks!!!

[ *Sticky: Posting in Howtos & FAQs*
thread moved - Mod ]


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2010)

This question has been asked and answered numerous times.

Short answer, net/rsync.


----------



## dimitri320 (Feb 17, 2010)

Can you give me some lead on where to start, the website you refered too seams a bit confusing for me.. 

Thanks!


----------



## paean (Feb 17, 2010)

Its a port. 


```
cd /usr/ports/net/rsync && make install clean
```

If you prefer a package then


```
pkg_add -r rsync
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2010)

Much to learn you have young padawan :e

Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

